# A middle name for Edie?



## Florabelle

Hi girls. Hubby and I decided before I was even pregnant that we wanted the name Edie for a girl. We're just struggling to find a middle name we agree on. I wanted Edie Grace but he doesn't like it. He suggested Edie Alyssa but I'm not keen.
I also suggested Edie Faith, Edie Rose, Edie Charlotte and Edie Fleur but he vetoed them all.

All suggestions gratefully received. I think because its a more modern take on a name, a traditional middle name would work best.


----------



## mumoffive

Edie Kate, 
Edie Mae,
I think personally that Edie Rose or Edie Mae is nice. x


----------



## Crannog

I too think Edie Rose is nice.
Maybe another 'flower' name them..Edie Violet?
Edie Marie.
Edie Francis.
Sorry can't think of anymore :)


----------



## fairy_gem

I adore Edie!

How about Edie Beth?.................beautiful!!!


x


----------



## louise1302

Edie Anne, Edie Louise? lol
i love Edie Rose


----------



## lucilou

I was going to suggest Edie Marie - that would be my choice.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

What a lovely name.

Edie Kate
Edie Lorena
Edie Lou
Edie Sophia
Edie Celeste
Edie Jane
Edie Camille
Edie Suzanne
Edie Beth 
Edie Grace
Edie Joanne


----------



## Florabelle

We have a winner!! I showed Hubby this thread and he picked out Edie Mae. That was one that I touched on a while ago as I've always loved the name Mae. Thank you for all your suggestions. There were some fab ones in there that I'd never have even thought of x


----------



## happydino

Edie Eloise is gorgeous.


----------

